# Acceleration nVidia

## pepel

I'm not sure if I'm right but:

  My hardware:

  Athlon 2000+

  Mainboard @VIA KT133

  nVidia GeForce3 Ti 200

  Nothing special but I thing that I didn't get everything passible from this.

  I have nvidia-drivers installed and everything seems to work fine:

  direct rendering: Yes

  But Cedega shows 

     OpenGL: OK

     3D acceleration: No <--That's not good?

  I run glxgers and I get something about 350 FPS. I thought it's enough but I found that it should be over 1000, is it right?

  I had also just installed Xgl. All is fine but:

    $ glxgears

    536 frames in 6.0 seconds = 88.745 FPS

    502 frames in 5.9 seconds = 85.750 FPS

  Chromium is about 2 FPS.

Can someone tell me how to turn on acceleration?

```
xorg.conf

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

        Load  "glx"

        Load    "v4l"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Device"

      #VideoRam    131072

        Identifier  "GeForce"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        Option  "RandrRotation" "on"

        Option  "RenderAccel"           "true"

        Option  "NvAGP" "3"

        Option  "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        #Option "Rotate" "CCW"

EndSection

```

Thank you for your respond.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pepel,

Welcome to Gentoo.

Make friends with eselect. Its a modular tool for setting thiings up.

```
eselect opengl list
```

shows you which openGL you have availabe and which is in use.

You may find your need to do 

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

to make the nvidia one used.

Warning: You will need to go back to the ordinary xorg-x11 one to compile OpenGL applications, since the nvida OpenGL does not provide any header files.

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Actually, the nvidia drivers *do* include the header files.

```
/usr/include/GL $ l

total 316

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6609 Aug 31 03:02 GLwDrawA.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2030 Aug 31 03:02 GLwMDrawA.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2276 Aug 31 03:02 amesa.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2043 Aug 31 03:02 directfbgl.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4705 Aug 31 03:02 dmesa.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   681 Aug 31 05:25 freeglut.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5028 Aug 31 05:25 freeglut_ext.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 23684 Aug 31 05:25 freeglut_std.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2710 Aug 31 03:02 fxmesa.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2232 Aug 31 03:02 ggimesa.h

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    35 Sep 14 11:34 gl.h -> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/include/gl.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 77761 Aug 31 03:02 gl_mangle.h

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    38 Sep 14 11:34 glext.h -> /usr/lib/opengl/global/include/glext.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4308 Aug 31 03:02 glfbdev.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 16668 Aug 31 03:02 glu.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3315 Aug 31 03:02 glu_mangle.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   639 Aug 31 05:25 glut.h

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    36 Sep 14 11:34 glx.h -> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/include/glx.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2031 Aug 31 03:02 glx_mangle.h

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    39 Sep 14 11:34 glxext.h -> /usr/lib/opengl/global/include/glxext.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4257 Aug 31 02:43 glxint.h

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    40 Sep 14 11:34 glxmd.h -> /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/include/glxmd.h

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    43 Sep 14 11:34 glxproto.h -> /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/include/glxproto.h

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    44 Sep 14 11:34 glxtokens.h -> /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/include/glxtokens.h

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Aug 31 02:58 internal/

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5609 Aug 31 03:02 mesa_wgl.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3174 Aug 31 03:02 mglmesa.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  8595 Aug 31 03:02 osmesa.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2508 Aug 31 03:02 svgamesa.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1360 Aug 31 03:02 uglglutshapes.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4313 Aug 31 03:02 uglmesa.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 38120 Aug 31 03:02 vms_x_fix.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4435 Aug 31 03:02 wmesa.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10401 Aug 31 03:02 xmesa.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3272 Aug 31 03:02 xmesa_x.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5088 Aug 31 03:02 xmesa_xf86.h

```

There must be some other reason you have to switch back.  The only thing I know of that requires switching is XGL as nvidia doesn't contain a needed extension.

----------

## pepel

Thank you for your answare but

I may be wrong but I've been reading a bit and I found that XGL doesn't support direct rendering:

-->glxinfo

-->name of display: :0.0

-->display: :0  screen: 0

-->direct rendering: No

And it's normal. Maybe the problem is that I don't have hardware acceleration on which XGL is based.

If I had 3D acceleration maybe I would have over 1000FPS in glx gears and any opengl application would be working fine under XGL.

Once upon a time I had korrora and as I remember everything was ok (XGL+chromium).

Does anyone know how to turn on hardware acceleration?

```

ls -lah /usr/include/GL/

total 917K

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root 1.2K Sep 18 10:10 .

drwxr-xr-x 153 root root  16K Sep 17 23:50 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 6.5K Sep 17 19:59 GLwDrawA.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 2.0K Sep 17 19:59 GLwMDrawA.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 2.3K Sep 17 19:59 amesa.h

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  144 Sep 18 10:03 bak

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 2.0K Sep 17 19:59 directfbgl.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 4.6K Sep 17 19:59 dmesa.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 2.7K Sep 17 19:59 fxmesa.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 2.2K Sep 17 19:59 ggimesa.h

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   35 Sep 18 10:10 gl.h -> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/include/gl.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  77K Sep 17 19:59 gl_mangle.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  11K Sep  7 13:11 gle.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 459K Sep 17 16:54 glew.h

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   38 Sep 18 10:10 glext.h -> /usr/lib/opengl/global/include/glext.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 4.3K Sep 17 19:59 glfbdev.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  19K Sep 13 12:21 glfw.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  17K Sep 17 19:59 glu.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 3.3K Sep 17 19:59 glu_mangle.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  30K May 29 17:12 glut.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 4.1K May 29 17:12 glutf90.h

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   36 Sep 18 10:10 glx.h -> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/include/glx.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 2.0K Sep 17 19:59 glx_mangle.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  41K Sep 17 16:54 glxew.h

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   39 Sep 18 10:10 glxext.h -> /usr/lib/opengl/global/include/glxext.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 4.2K Sep 17 16:07 glxint.h

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   40 Sep 18 10:10 glxmd.h -> /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/include/glxmd.h

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   43 Sep 18 10:10 glxproto.h -> /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/include/glxproto.h

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   44 Sep 18 10:10 glxtokens.h -> /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/include/glxtokens.h

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  104 Sep 17 16:07 internal

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 5.5K Sep 17 19:59 mesa_wgl.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 3.1K Sep 17 19:59 mglmesa.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 8.4K Sep 17 19:59 osmesa.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 2.5K Sep 17 19:59 svgamesa.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1.4K Sep 17 19:59 uglglutshapes.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 4.3K Sep 17 19:59 uglmesa.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  51K Sep 17 19:59 vms_x_fix.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  38K Sep 17 16:54 wglew.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 4.3K Sep 17 19:59 wmesa.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  11K Sep 17 19:59 xmesa.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 3.3K Sep 17 19:59 xmesa_x.h

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 5.3K Sep 17 19:59 xmesa_xf86.h

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

yabbadabbadont,

Why do I have to switch OpenGL implementaions when emerges break for missing .h files ?

That allows emerge --resume to work.

I admit I didn't do the check you posted - I was going on what I find to be required.

pepel,

Tell us what the output of 

```
eselct opengl list
```

 is

----------

## pepel

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x1

Could you tell me what is your output of glxgers?

What is the processor usage of glxgears?

Are you running it under XGL?

CPU usage while window moving is about 80%.

Something is wrong.Last edited by pepel on Mon Sep 18, 2006 9:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pepel,

Everthng looks to be in order then.

----------

## pepel

Under kororaa:

 glxgears

8954 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1789.054 FPS

21516 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4303.019 FPS

and

 glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

Maybe you can read something from kororaa's Xorg log file:

```

xgl kororaa # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.16-archck1 i686

Current Operating System: Linux xgl 2.6.16-archck1 #4 SMP PREEMPT Sat Mar 25 05:46:10 Local time zone must be set-- i686

Build Date: 02 April 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Sep 18 13:55:03 2006

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 2

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0305 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8305 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1106,0000 rev 40 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 1a class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 1a class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1106,3057 card 0000,0000 rev 40 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8064 rev 08 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 08 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 109e,036e card 1461,0003 rev 02 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 109e,0878 card 1461,0003 rev 02 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0201 card 1462,5113 rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI: (0:10:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 2, Mem @ 0xea000000/12

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200] rev 163, Mem @ 0xe8000000/24, 0xd8000000/27, 0xe0000000/19

List of video drivers:

        ati

        atimisc

        fglrx

        i810

        nv

        nvidia

        r128

        radeon

        vesa

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 6.5.7

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "atimisc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/atimisc_drv.so

(II) Module atimisc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 6.5.7

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so: undefined symbol: __glXActiveScreens

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"

(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (loader failed, 7)

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.5.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8178

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "r128"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/r128_drv.so

(II) Module r128: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 4.0.4

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 4.0.3

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xea003000 - 0xea0030ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xea002000 - 0xea0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xea001000 - 0xea001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [4] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xea000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xea003000 - 0xea0030ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xea002000 - 0xea0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xea001000 - 0xea001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [4] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xea000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xea003000 - 0xea0030ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xea002000 - 0xea0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xea001000 - 0xea001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xea000000 - 0xea000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI:  Shared non-ATI VGA in PCI/AGP slot 1:0:0 detected.

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

        Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

        Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

        GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

        GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

        Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

        GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

        GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,

        GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro4 NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,

        GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

        Quadro4 280 NVS, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI, GeForce4 448 Go,

        GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200,

        GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400,

        0x0252, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

        Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

        Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

        GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, 0x0313, GeForce FX 5600SE,

        0x0316, 0x0317, GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650,

        Quadro FX Go700, 0x031D, 0x031E, 0x031F, GeForce FX 5200,

        GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200SE,

        GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250, GeForce FX 5500,

        GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M, 0x0329,

        Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,

        GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, 0x032F,

        GeForce FX 5900 Ultra, GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT,

        GeForce FX 5950 Ultra, Quadro FX 700, GeForce FX 5900ZT,

        Quadro FX 3000, GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700,

        GeForce FX 5700LE, GeForce FX 5700VE, 0x0345, GeForce FX Go5700,

        GeForce FX Go5700, 0x0349, 0x034B, Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100,

        0x034F, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, 0x0043,

        GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT, 0x0049,

        Quadro FX 4000, 0x00C0, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE,

        GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce Go 6800, GeForce Go 6800 Ultra,

        Quadro FX Go1400, Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI, Quadro FX 1400,

        GeForce 6600 GT, GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE, 0x0143,

        GeForce Go 6600, GeForce 6610 XL, GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE,

        GeForce 6700 XL, GeForce Go 6600, GeForce Go 6600 GT, 0x014B, 0x014C,

        0x014D, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,

        GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),

        GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,

        GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, 0x016B, 0x016C,

        0x016D, 0x016E, 0x0210, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE,

        GeForce 6800 GT, 0x0220, GeForce 6200, 0x0222, 0x0228, 0x0090,

        GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GT, 0x0093, 0x0094, GeForce Go 7800,

        GeForce Go 7800 GTX, 0x009C, Quadro FX 4500, 0x009E

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-8178  Wed Dec 14 16:25:22 PST 2005

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(++) Using config file: "//xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(--) Chipset GeForce3 Ti 200 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xea003000 - 0xea0030ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xea002000 - 0xea0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xea001000 - 0xea001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xea000000 - 0xea000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xea003000 - 0xea0030ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xea002000 - 0xea0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xea001000 - 0xea001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xea000000 - 0xea000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] 0  0       0xe00803b0 - 0xe00803bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [26] 0  0       0xe00803c0 - 0xe00803df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) NV(0): initializing int10

(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) NV(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) NV(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) NV(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 131072 kB

(II) NV(0): VESA VBE OEM: NVidia

(II) NV(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 3.32

(II) NV(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: NVidia Corporation

(II) NV(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: NV20 Board

(II) NV(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Chip Rev A3

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) NV(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) NV(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2

(II) NV(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.

(II) NV(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully

Xorg detected your mouse at device /dev/mouse.

Please check your config if the mouse is still not

operational, as by default Xorg tries to autodetect

the protocol.

Your xorg.conf file is //xorg.conf.new

To test the server, run 'X -config //xorg.conf.new'

xgl kororaa #

```

They don't load glx at all!?

----------

## pepel

Ok, I one step closer:

Without XGL:

```
glxgears

10552 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2110.355 FPS

10966 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2193.196 FPS

10866 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2173.140 FPS

10943 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2188.498 FPS

```

Now left only one thing to run acceleration under XGL.

----------

## pepel

XGL is working ok - 3500 FPS in glxgears.

```
xinit $clientargs -- /usr/bin/Xgl :1 $serverargs -ac -accel xv -accel glx:pbuffer -deferglyphs 16 &
```

instead of:

```
xinit $clientargs -- /usr/bin/Xgl :1 $serverargs -ac -accel xv -accel glx:fbo -deferglyphs 16 &
```

and removed DRI section from xorg.conf

Thank you for your time. Hope someone will can use this topic in future.

Only think that left is font in chromium but I'll find it somewhere.

----------

